
[ANN] Zeus IDE – Version 3.98h Released - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze398h.html
======
jussij
This version fixes issues reported with the new Zeus Python 3.5.2 scripting
module.

It updates the Rustfmt and Rust Racer tools to the latest versions.

It also updates the Go tools like the delve debugger, goimports, gocode,
gorename etc.

Finally this version improves on the C# auto-completion, go to definition
features etc.

Zeus is a language neutral IDE for the Windows platform.

 _Jussi Jumppanen_

 _Author: Zeus IDE_

